# Morons in Snowstorms



## EcoGreen Serv

See if you can find a pic to top this rocket scientist who thought the first big storm of the year would be a good day to take the Ferrari for a spin. Gotta love those wide performance tires on snow..

I guess he believed the salesman's line about traction control..


----------



## grandview

Isn't that JD's lot checking car?


----------



## 2COR517

grandview;897242 said:


> Isn't that JD's lot checking car?


Can't be. That car is red.


----------



## grandview

2COR517;897244 said:


> Can't be. That car is red.


He's incognito


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

grandview;897242 said:


> Isn't that JD's lot checking car?


No, Pretty sure this is


----------



## f250man

More money then brains.


----------



## grandview

f250man;897280 said:


> More money then brains.


Or small *****!:laughing:


----------



## corkireland

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by f250man
> More money then brains.
> 
> Or small *****!


Or a healthy mixture of both!


----------



## L.I.Mike

So thats where I left it.


----------



## riverwalkland

how about a Lamborghini with ski rack? at least its 4wd though


----------



## iamhere

I know people with money are lacking in common sense, but who would take a car like THAT in the snow and SALT!!!!!


----------



## JoeCool

iamhere;897609 said:


> I know people with money are lacking in common sense, but who would take a car like THAT in the snow and SALT!!!!!


Not everybody can afford an SUV for a second car ya know, they are pretty thirsty. Sometimes you just have ta run the Lambo in the snow since your other car is a convertible and your baby....


----------



## naturalgreen

I was surprised red one didnt have t tops off 
people have to see you so they know u have that car.
I would pull him out just wrap chain around bumper oops


----------



## iamhere

JoeCool;897635 said:


> Not everybody can afford an SUV for a second car ya know, they are pretty thirsty. Sometimes you just have ta run the Lambo in the snow since your other car is a convertible and your baby....


My V8 Ram 2500 gets better gas mileage than the Lambo does.:laughing: Someone needs to find that pic of the Porche with the Fisher straight blade hanging on the front of it.


----------



## corkireland

In the first corner we have a strikingly all familar Porche with the all to familar Fisher Plow









vs. Our new comer to the battle, the sleek and stylish Corvette touting a Snow Bear!


----------



## Eyesell

riverwalkland;897463 said:


> how about a Lamborghini with ski rack? at least its 4wd though


This looks like something out of a James Bond movie


----------



## JDiepstra

EcoGreen Serv;897239 said:


> See if you can find a pic to top this rocket scientist who thought the first big storm of the year would be a good day to take the Ferrari for a spin. Gotta love those wide performance tires on snow..
> 
> I guess he believed the salesman's line about traction control..


Ferrari or Acura NSX? No matter, stupid either way.



riverwalkland;897463 said:


> how about a Lamborghini with ski rack? at least its 4wd though


That's awesome.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

it needs cleaned and detailed...ABD!


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow, way to much money into those to be ruining them.... Yeah, some are just dumb, the other day going to plow a couple drives i was behind a volkswagon on a straight stretch of road by my house that is 55. Of course we werent doing 55,... we were doing 15......................... I was ready to plow her a$$ over. The roads were snow covered, and visibility was perfect, it felt like we shoulda been doing at least 30, at least. It wasnt slush or anything just plowed snow. Her tires were prolly shot or something. People like that cause accidents too. SHe should have just stayed home...So there i went 15mph maybe topping 20 for about 4 miles, till i said f this and passed her... It was comical at first, but then it was costing me some valuble time...


----------



## 2COR517

Eyesell;898439 said:


> This looks like something out of a James Bond movie


Or a Jim Carrey movie


----------



## JD Dave

2COR517;897244 said:


> Can't be. That car is red.


Is there any other color then white.


----------



## 2COR517

JD Dave;899299 said:


> Is there any other color then white.


I like the black ones myself


----------



## JD Dave

2COR517;899544 said:


> I like the black ones myself


I bet you do. LOL


----------



## 3ipka

I love Lambo's


----------



## 2COR517

Guess I walked into that one.......


----------



## jomama45

JD Dave;899561 said:


> I bet you do. LOL


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eurosport

riverwalkland;897463 said:


> how about a Lamborghini with ski rack? at least its 4wd though


that car used to be daily driven to the swiss mountains by professional skier Jon Olson. He upgraded though to this


----------



## Scottscape

I like the first one better. the 2nd one looks like primer..


----------



## Stik208

2COR517;899544 said:


> I like the black ones myself





JD Dave;899561 said:


> I bet you do. LOL


This made me LOL.


----------



## 2COR517

Stik208;900255 said:


> This made me LOL.


That's what we're here for.

How does your Colorado do with the HT?


----------



## the new boss 92

thats rediculiouus, lol i think that if anyone spent 100k on a car that it would be parked in a heated garage.


----------



## Stik208

2COR517;900436 said:


> That's what we're here for.
> 
> How does your Colorado do with the HT?


It scrapes good going forward I don't get the "scrape lock". I put it down in float mode then bump it up then down again I can't really see a difference. So I backdrag a bit then back in and push it out to the street. (I then proceed to leave giant piles in the street for the city to take care of because I'm a new jack at plowing and always thought you left snow in the road.) :laughing: No, but seriously scrapes good minus some chatter which I hope goes away after then next storm or two. I think I may do a review on the HT soon go in depth on how I feel about it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I've seen a few people driving Porsches' before in the snow. That was about as high end as it got but 2 of the 3 were suvs.


----------



## BSM Exhaust

Here's your Porsche


----------



## BSM Exhaust

Fisher yellow looks good on the 968


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i knew a guy when i was in the military that daily drove his viper all year round, we were both stationed in portland maine, so the viper sucked in the snow, he traded the viper in for an awd porsche gt2. i still dont know why he didnt just buy a 500 dollar chevy blazer for the winter.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iamhere;897609 said:


> I know people with money are lacking in common sense, but who would take a car like THAT in the snow and SALT!!!!!


especially when the entire thing is usually aluminum alloys that rust easy


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

3ipka;899636 said:


> I love Lambo's


i was waiting for them to say it at LEAST had snow tires.. that car wouldnt make the first turn on "supercar" stock summer tires that it comes with traction control on or off.. After i saw it taking turns in 4wd you knew they swapped tires at least lol.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

THEGOLDPRO;902235 said:


> i knew a guy when i was in the military that daily drove his viper all year round, we were both stationed in portland maine, so the viper sucked in the snow, he traded the viper in for an awd porsche gt2. i still dont know why he didnt just buy a 500 dollar chevy blazer for the winter.


too good to be seen in anything but a fancy car? maybe

i sitll driv emy 91 f150 around a lot of times lol. The fanciest cars i own are parked 98% of the year


----------



## Joesno

the new boss 92;900441 said:


> thats rediculiouus, lol i think that if anyone spent 100k on a car that it would be parked in a heated garage.


its probably 200k plus


----------



## bossman22

those are sweet!


----------



## jlouki01

Me and a buddy of mine seen a 57 Chevy. I mean Barret Jackson caliber in the snow last monday when I was out salting. The guy said it was the only car he had to drive. 

I'm thinking i'd be cashing in some sick days. I can't get my guys to come work on a sunny day in a pos oldsmobile let alone a 57 belair


----------



## terraventure

that lambo is from europe somewhere. I lived in germany and went skiing in austria a few times and I saw Porsche with ski racks quite a bit I say I never saw a Lambo or Ferrari with ski racks thou. I did see a lambo by local swimming pool once, all the windows open and the sunroof open. Those type of cars are very common over there and people treat them very differently.


----------



## In2toys

jlouki01;908871 said:


> Me and a buddy of mine seen a 57 Chevy. I mean Barret Jackson caliber in the snow last monday when I was out salting. The guy said it was the only car he had to drive.
> 
> I'm thinking i'd be cashing in some sick days. I can't get my guys to come work on a sunny day in a pos oldsmobile let alone a 57 belair


lol that's funny right there. true also...


----------



## timmy1

I see people all the time in expensive sports cars and antiques on the salted roads.

More money than brains is right!


----------



## hlntoiz

3ipka;899636 said:


> I love Lambo's


If I had all the money in the world that would so be me:bluebounc


----------



## briggsguy17

http://www.goerie.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2010301069904

Mind you they have about three feet of snow up there!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Ramairfreak98ss;902552 said:


> especially when the entire thing is usually aluminum alloys that rust easy


I learn something new everyday. Aluminum rusts. Never would have thought that.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

There is a guy around here that has a porsche carrera gt. He drives it like it is meant to be driven. It is a civilian race car. I have seen him race bikes on country roads, go past my parents house doin 150mph+ (2 lane 55mph road), and I have seen him drive around on salty roads. I love seeing him around, not because he doesn't have common sense, but because he has the money to buy a car like that and the brains to use it how it was designed to be used. Simply awesome.


----------

